# Rafting Gear lost during the flood in Lyons in September



## damgto1

Hi All,
I lost my house and gear shed in Lyons during the flood in September. My shed was swept away completely and it had all of my rafting gear in it. I have searched the banks of the Saint Vrain creek for about 1/2 mile downstream and found nothing. I lived about 200 yards upstream of the confluence of the North and South Saint Vrain creeks.

The gear that was in my shed is:
1- An Aire Cougar (double tube cataraft) light purple color.
2- 3 Cataract oar shafts and 6 Carlisle shafts. 6 Carlisle Blades.
3- Mesh bag loaded with assorted straps, ropes, repair kit, etc.
4- 2 80 qt. white coolers, 1 - 120 qt. cooler.
5- 4 alum. army dry boxes (approx. 20" x 30" x 12") painted white. One was my Kitchen box, one was a fire box, one was a cooking box and one was empty. The cooking box had Dutch ovens, fire pan and Estwing axe and cooking tools. 
6- Stainless self contained Groover in a rocket box.
7- North Face VE-25 tent.
8- DownRiver boat pump (double action big boy) 
9- Padilac ducky (Hyside I think?)
10- Break down kayak paddles (2)

I know this is a long shot but if anyone has found or heard of anyone finding any gear like this, could you please have them contact me. Peace and I hope you all have an amazing and SAFE season!!
Doug Miller - 303-517-0000


----------



## jgrebe

Hey Doug. Sorry about all that you have gone through - must be tough. I live in Carbondale so don't expect any of your gear will end up here but you never know. In the meantime, I just upgraded my Aire Cougar tubes to newer ones and have a decent pair of old tubes you can have for free. The PVC is cracking slightly but never had a leak and they definitely have a few more seasons in them. Also have a seat and cross member you can have as well as a couple of fishing chairs, Everything else I used in my new boat. Just hit me up on here if you are interested - I'll even deliver - coming to DIA on the 31st


----------



## Rich

Good to know there is still a boating "community".
I'll be checking my boat shed for extras.
Hope you got the ball rolling.


----------



## formerflatlander

Not to sound stupid, have you contacted some of the agencies working on the creeks? Maybe in their work processes they have found something, possibly even this spring. Bummer on the gear. Doubt any shows in my neck of the woods, but will definitely watch.


----------



## yesimapirate

Did your insurance say no-go to replacing any of it? Same as Rich - I'll be checking my boat shed for extras.


----------



## Shiryas

I have a Rubbermaid 150qt cooler you can have. Maybe jgrebe has extra space for his trip down if you are interested in his tubes.










Regardless my heart goes out to you Doug, we had two crews down there to assist with the evacuations and searches and even for those of us used to it, they said it was tough to see the pain and loss.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## damgto1

Hi JGREBE,
I would love to have your old tubes and seat. That is a very generous donation. if you want to email me when you're coming to DIA so we could hook up, that would be great. I'm temporarily in Boulder until I rebuild. If you're coming to DIA via I-70, maybe we could meet off of one of the Golden exits where there are a couple of Park-n-Rides. Please let me know your thoughts. Thank you so much.
Doug Miller
[email protected]
303-517-0000


----------



## damgto1

Rich said:


> Good to know there is still a boating "community".
> I'll be checking my boat shed for extras.
> Hope you got the ball rolling.


Thanks Rich. Any extras you don't need would be greatly appreciated.
Sincerely,
Doug Miller
[email protected]
303-517-0000


----------



## damgto1

Shiryas said:


> I have a Rubbermaid 150qt cooler you can have. Maybe jgrebe has extra space for his trip down if you are interested in his tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless my heart goes out to you Doug, we had two crews down there to assist with the evacuations and searches and even for those of us used to it, they said it was tough to see the pain and loss.
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Hi Chris,
That is very generous. I would love to take it off your hands if JGREBE or anyone else can get it to the Denver/Boulder area. I'll ask JGREBE and see if it is a possibility on his end.
Once again, thank you so much!!!
Sincerely,
Doug Miller
[email protected]
303-517-0000


----------



## damgto1

formerflatlander said:


> Not to sound stupid, have you contacted some of the agencies working on the creeks? Maybe in their work processes they have found something, possibly even this spring. Bummer on the gear. Doubt any shows in my neck of the woods, but will definitely watch.


Hi Formerflatlander,
Thanks for your response and ideas.
I have spread the word in the community but unfortunately, there are no resources with any of the agencies doing creek clean-up to locate or retrieve affected belongings. These crews are using massive excavators with massive buckets to clean up the creeks and banks and anything they come across is just scooped up and either thrown off to the side or placed in the back of massive 4wd dump trucks with 6' tall wheels that are driving up and down the creeks (like they are highways). They are understandably working very quickly and there is no thought of salvaging anything. They are just trying to clear the creeks of debris in preparation for Spring run-off. They have actually done an amazing job. Even though the creeks look raw, they have been cleared of incredible amounts of debris.
Thanks,
Doug Miller


----------



## damgto1

yesimapirate said:


> Did your insurance say no-go to replacing any of it? Same as Rich - I'll be checking my boat shed for extras.


Hi yesimapirate,
I did get some "personal contents" funds from the insurance co. but it only covered about 1/3 of what I lost and I've used most of it to purchase new clothing, living supplies, new bikes for me and my son, etc. My Gear shed also had aour bikes, skiis, alot of climbing gear and nearly all of our camping gear. That was one very expensive shed!
Thanks for your reponse!
Sincerely,
Doug Miller
[email protected]
303-517-0000


----------



## damgto1

Shiryas said:


> I have a Rubbermaid 150qt cooler you can have. Maybe jgrebe has extra space for his trip down if you are interested in his tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless my heart goes out to you Doug, we had two crews down there to assist with the evacuations and searches and even for those of us used to it, they said it was tough to see the pain and loss.
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Hey Chris,
Thanks for helping with the evacuation and search processes! Your heart is a Loving one I have no doubt!!!
Sincerely,
Doug Miller
[email protected]
303-517-0000


----------



## jgrebe

Chris. I think I can get the cooler over to the FR if you can get it to Glenwood or close. I'm headed to Rifle about noon tomorrow (Wednesday) and after that work in Basalt most every workday. Let me know if you get this way 970-379-7018 Jeff


----------



## Andy H.

If anyone needs a drop off / pickup point in Denver to save you some hassle, I live about 2 minutes off I-70 and Wadsworth. 

-AH


----------



## Shiryas

Doug,

Jeff will pick up the cooler tomorrow. I tossed in a GSA Annodized 10" DO and a set of knives to get your kitchen/camp set up started again.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## damgto1

Shiryas said:


> Doug,
> 
> Jeff will pick up the cooler tomorrow. I tossed in a GSA Annodized 10" DO and a set of knives to get your kitchen/camp set up started again.
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Thank you so much Chris. I hope to meet up with you on a river in the future, completely unexpected and unplanned and as we exchange stories, we realize who each other is.
Cheers,
Doug


----------

